# T1i + Liveview + off-camera flash



## pgriz (Oct 16, 2011)

Ive used my 580EXII on camera  full ETTL functionality.  Used it off-camera with a sync cable, also with ETTL functionality.  Used it with Yuongo radio triggers, no problems as long as Im not in Live-view.  Triggered it with a PC-cable (via hotshoe adaptor), again no problems as long as Im NOT in live-view.

Now, when IN live-view, ETTL and manual both work as long as Im using the sync cable.  However, if I replace the cable with the Yuongo radio trigger, and am in Liveview, the flash does not fire.  Same if I use a PC cable hot-shoe adaptor.  So it appears that in Live-view, the trigger to the flash is not being signalled by the center pin.  Is this something that a firmware update will fix (Im on 1.0.9) or it this a deliberate Canon design decision?  Anyone know?


The shooting situation is that I'm doing macro, with the camera tethered to a PC where I can see the exact point of focus more clearly.  I'm using radio triggers as I have several flashes to set off, and they are all shooting with various light modifiers in the light path.  At present, to fire the flashes, I have to manually turn off the Live-view function (which can move the camera a bit, screwing up the focusing point), and then shoot.  So it would be really nice if I find that I've missed something obvious, and it IS possible to set off the flashes without turning off the Liveview function.


----------

